# Z m snowpushers.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Seeking feedback on snow pushers built by zm industries. Anyone using one? Im need a review before i leap! Thankx in advance!


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

Great bang for the buck !! I bought a 8' for my ss built just as good as any others. referred them to a friend and he bought 2-10' a 14' and a 20' for a large loader, if your happy with the rubber cutting edge they will do fine for you !


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a 10', never again unless they have changed their design. The area below the push beam where the rubber cutting edge is mounted to isn't one solid piece, it's two thinner pieces. If you hit something and Bend that section it is nearly impossibly to bend both pieces back to get all the holes lined up again. On our Protec we had similiar damage but too minutes to fix, the ZM we spent 1/2 day trying, finally just re-drilled holes


----------

